# Support for TV above direct vent fireplace



## redhalton (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi

I've recently installed a 36" direct vent fireplace in my basement and before I enclose the wall surround with drywall I'm concerned the existing structure may be a fire hazard. The 42" LCD TV will be hung on a typical swivel mounting bracket. The surrounding F/P structure is made up of a combination of steel studs and 1/2" cement board.  Right now I've installed 1/2" plywood between the 2 steel studs directly above the F/P, but after a couple hour burn last night the plywood and surrounding area got very hot. You can't see in the picture, but I've lined the back of the plywood with 1/2" cement board and all this is approx 2" away from the steel chimney vent.  I'm wondering if I removed the plywood and just installed a couple horizontal pieces of steel stud between the uprights,  this would be sufficient to anchor the TV mount?

I look forward to your suggestions.

THX


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 21, 2011)

How hot is "Very hot." ? Can you touch it & hold your hand against it?
Can you borrow an IR thermometer & verify how hot the surface is?
Did you follow the install manual & maintain the specified clearance 
to combustibles as directed?


----------



## redhalton (Mar 21, 2011)

The F/P is a Napoleon BGD36 D/V model.  The manual states 2" above, 1" side and bottom clearance to flex pipe which I have maintained.  It also states *no combustible material* to be located between the 2 vertical studs running to ceiling from approx 4" above the F/P box. (steel vert studs spaced @ 14 1/2" apart).  

I don't have a thermometer but can state the plywood is very hot and no I couldn't hold my hand against it for very long (a few seconds max)

The plywood I installed (but can still remove) for mounting the TV is contained within this 14 1/2" space, techincally according to the manual, a no no.  If I don't have something to mount the TV bracket, how do I support the 50+ lb TV?.

I built this surround with steel studs and cement board.  If I removed the plywood which I have a sneaking suspicion most will advise, would a doubled up piece of cement board act as a strong enough support or maybe someone with more experience can suggest an alternative SAFE method/material.

I'm not at home presently but can post pics later tonight if that would help.


Thx


----------



## redhalton (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is the image of the plywood between the steel studs.


----------



## jtp10181 (Mar 22, 2011)

If its not within the mfg specs in the manual then don't do it! Those are some ridiculous requirements for the install BTW, glad the brands we sell don't have that.

The proper way to do it would have been to build the wall with wood, and use plywood for the wall sheeting. Why did you use steel studs and durock?

--


Just FYI, this is whats in the manual

FOR TOP EXIT APPLICATIONS: DO NOT BUILD INTO THIS AREA. IT MUST BE LEFT CLEAR TO
PROVIDE ADEQUATE CLEARANCE FOR THE VENT. IN THIS 14" WIDE AREA CENTRED ALONG THE
FRONT OF THE APPLIANCE, NO COMBUSTIBLES ARE ALLOWED.

To me that is for the builder or whoever is framing, to leave that space open for a STRAIGHT UP vertical vent, so that you can keep the 1" clearance to the vent pipe. I have never worked with Napoleon units before, but that is how I interpret it.

http://www.napoleonfireplaces.com/Fireplaces/Fireplaces_gas/Builder/Specs_bgd36ntr.html
Page 37


----------

